# test



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

testing a new photo hosting site.

https://s19.postimg.org/elat88d8j/18815070_1692564154092620_3527549114123992127_o.jpg



Sweet! Found the right link. Using postimage.org


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I see some Ghoulies so I would say success


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's not only successful, it looks really eerie.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Now to start the process of creating new albums and reloading some pics to different threads. At least new stuff will be easy to post. So glad to be done with photobucket.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like it's working.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I hadn't heard of this hosting site before but it looks pretty simple/straight forward. I've started with a few random pics but will now have to get organized and make some albums. If anything I can go through all of our pics and maybe ditch some that aren't that good.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Successful test jdubbya...they really do look amazing at night!! I hadn't heard of postimages.org either but it does look good. I'm looking for a new site too and this one has some good reviews so thank you.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks PG. So far it's pretty user friendly. My only issue is that I've emailed them trying to change my password from the multiple letter/number one they issue you upon registration, to something I can remember. No reply since yesterday. Hoping that gets resolved soon.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Just created an account. Here's a test. Yes.....photobucket sucks. I'll be using this new photo site as well


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Success ^


----------

